# unfinished shotgun stock



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

does anybody know where i can find a unfinished stock for either a 1100 rem or a 870 rem. i want to stain it a pink color for my girl friend or does anybody where i can find a pink stock for 1100 or 11-87 or 870. let me know thanks mat


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

www.cheaperthandirt.com has 870 synthetic stocks for $60.00 which you can paint any color you like.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If you do a search, you can find a duracoat or something like it for cheap on the factory stock.


----------

